

Video shows Tulsa police killing man as officer uses gun not Taser 'by mistake' - plongeur
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/apr/12/video-shows-tulsa-police-pursuing-and-shooting-man-killed-in-alleged-mistake

======
GordonS
Why the hell would he even have needed to be tasered?!

Even after he is shot, a police officer is kneeling on his head while another
is holding him by the neck. How the hell can any of these officers be allowed
to keep their jobs, let alone not face criminal charges?

Yet another disgusting example of police brutality.

~~~
plongeur
It's absolutely ridiculous. And I don't get why this isn't upvoted more. There
have been several much less serious cases been recently on the front page.

I guess HN voting is simply tilted all the way. (Note to myself: Need more
fake accounts)

~~~
GordonS
I suppose when you see this kind of thing so often it's possible for many
people to become apathetic, conditioned to accept it; it becomes 'normal'.

~~~
plongeur
Of course, but intelligent people react to new qualities - and this case is
super-weird and gets even more tasteless when you see the cops on the clip and
how the act. It just doesn't make sense.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Bates has apparently given thousands of dollars in materiel to the Tulsa cops
over the last few years: [http://m.tulsaworld.com/newshomepage1/sheriff-s-
office-reser...](http://m.tulsaworld.com/newshomepage1/sheriff-s-office-
reserve-deputy-who-fired-fatal-shot-
was/article_3d1f3fe7-43cd-5fa1-9e8c-d8b3aefe2504.html?mode=jqm&hc_location=ufi)

This isn't police brutality, this is bloodsport.

